# VERY PIC HEAVY! My new vanity my boyfriend made me for my bday!!!



## emmaleejane (Aug 12, 2009)

My Boyfriend is amazing!
He made me this vanity just the way I wanted it for my 20th birthday!
I LOVE IT!!!!!
The mirror still needs to be painted obviously as it's an old one i had but it'll do until I get the venetian 3 part mirror my parents are buying me!
I am so in awe! I love it! I just stare at it all day!



























And here is the amazing birthday stash he got sent to my house in the weeks before my birthday! Im so spoilt!!!

My Nars - Laguna, Orgasm (LOVE!), Angelika, Venice











Mac - 109 Brush, Blacktrack Fluidline






NYX - A whole lotta stuff cos we can't get it here... + Tweezerman and Prestige stuff






Various - The Body Shop lip brush (cool!), L'oreal beauty tubes mascara, Max Factor false lash effect, Maybelline dream liquid (so-so)






The drawers full of stuff.. I forgot to photograph the little drawers on top but they're just filled with eye shadows and pencils and brushes I don't use.


























My birthday present from my parents... a GHD! LOVE LOVE LOVE!






And an awesome huge martini glass I got from some friends that I'm gonna turn into a brush holder...






and a bonus: I looooooove my new Max Factor False Lash effect Mascara!!!






All this equals.... one happy 20 year old!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

That looks great! What a great gift!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 12, 2009)

That setup is gorgeous!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 12, 2009)

Lucky girl! 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 12, 2009)

The vanity is awesome!!! Happy birthday!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 12, 2009)

gorgeous!

happy birthday

false lash effect mascara is the bomb, but it flakes after like 6 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm such a dork, i wrote to paint the mirror in my post, and it says in urs that you are going to... duh!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 12, 2009)

it looks amazing! what a thoughtful gift!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 12, 2009)

He made it for you? What a talented guy! That design has a lot of tricksy finishing work!

Congrats!


----------



## cazgh (Aug 12, 2009)

Really lovely - thank you for sharing!!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 12, 2009)

That was really sweet of him! Love the makeup and happy birthday!


----------



## christinakate (Aug 12, 2009)

aw thats sooo nice ! happy birthday love !


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

What a lovely gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy late 20th birthday! id love a new vanity, i may wait till i leave my parents house. kaz x x x


----------



## driz69 (Aug 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday. Some men are great. Enjoy


----------



## JULIA (Aug 12, 2009)

Awe, that's so sweet. It looks really pretty! You're so cute.


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 13, 2009)

what a wonderful gift. it's gorgeous


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 13, 2009)

omg i love the mirror.... its all so cute!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh that is just SO sweet and awesome


----------



## sunshine16 (Aug 13, 2009)

What a great present!
the vanity is stunning, i love it


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

Very cute!!!! Hope u had a great b-day!!=)


----------



## User93 (Aug 13, 2009)

Its so awesome! Congrats!


----------



## nunu (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 14, 2009)

nice collection, i have the ghd too and is awsome.. nice !


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 16, 2009)

fabulous!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2009)

that's amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you're very lucky to have a guy like that - must have taken so long making the vanity! and getting make up too! awesome!


----------



## MarsG (Aug 16, 2009)

You´re so lucky and so pretty! Thanks for sharing these pics. 
Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## crazeddiva (Aug 17, 2009)

The vanity is stunning.

Does your BF have any brothers?  Just joking....


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, great b-day present!  Tell/show us how the martini glass brush holder works out; that's such a cute idea!


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 18, 2009)

That vanity is great! I would love to have one. The search is on for a vanity...


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 29, 2009)

Really amazing gift!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG I am in LOVE with that huge Martini glass!!!


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

omg, what a great gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should show this to my bf


----------



## SpotlessMind (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww, so neat!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Sep 1, 2009)

great haul. happy belated birthday. and cute vanity.


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, your BF is seriously talented! That is beautiful! Enjoy it, girl!


----------



## taina007 (Nov 26, 2009)

whoa, he made that for you!!! lucky, and i think i want to try that mascara now


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 27, 2009)

i love your style, such a lovely vanity

happy belated b'day


----------



## x-giggles-x (Nov 29, 2009)

wow thats some boyfriend to build you a vanity it is beautiful.


----------



## makikay (Dec 2, 2009)

wow lucky you! it's gorgeous!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Really gorgeous!!! You're a lucky lady!!


----------



## bunee (Dec 10, 2009)

your bf MADE you that vanity ?!?! wow ! thats amazing ! and sweet !! is that little detailings i see on the side of the vanity ? aww ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its going to look amazinggggg when 3 part mirror comes !


----------



## babycoconut (Dec 12, 2009)

I want a vanity too....but my bf can't even put together the stuff from IKEA we bought, let alone a vanity.

Loved the pics.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Soeth23 (Jan 28, 2010)

I love it. So feminine.


----------



## aninhabr85 (Jan 28, 2010)

This vanity is soooo cute!! I have one similar... but i love the gold accents that yours have.


----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, he is DEFINITELY a keeper!!! LOL That is such an awesome gesture!!


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, can we steal your boyfriend! What a fabulous birthday


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (Feb 18, 2010)

your look is so pretty!


----------



## brittyslaugh (Feb 24, 2010)

your vanity is gorgeous!! and i think i'll have to try out that mascara now for sure!


----------

